# Try this sauce !



## t-bone tim (Apr 29, 2007)

I use it for finishing up backribs....possibly could be used for a finishing sauce for pulled pork....???.....courtesy of the Jack Daniels website !! you may have to tweek it to your individual taste ! I find it to be an aewsome sauce...doesn't smell great cookin,but tastes very good !


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds good Tim Thanks for posting it!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 29, 2007)

A must try. Thanks for sharing.


----------

